

 A Modest Proposal to Save The World (and the secret of happiness) - rblion
http://www.farbeyondthestars.com/a-modest-proposal-to-save-the-world-and-the-secret-of-happiness/

======
jacques_chester
Swiftian in its razor-sharp parody of the cliché-tastic, half-digested
handwringing that besets us from many corners of the chattering classes.

